# 7 of 9 RBP died after %60 wather change???



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok i have a 30 gallon tank that will soon be replaced with a 100 gallon for my 9 RBP. I did about a %60 water change today and added Black water and standard make water safe treatment. In about 7 hours i have lost 3 of 9 RBP that are about 2 months old. To be perfectly honest this is my first water change since i got them. After more extensive reading I see most people do about a %30 weakly.

The 6 that are left appear to be doing fine and seem much more active like when i got them. The ones that died showed some tale fine nips but no bites on other parts of bodies. I alternate feed from 2 times a day to one a day every other day as they appeared to be leaving food when i was feeding 2 times a day every day.

My ph and other chemical levels seem to be fine and water temp is between 80-82.

Any ideas on why they are dying? Stress etc... I have only lost 1 since i got them 2 months ago. So i am leading tword the stress of the water change. I hope i do not have a probelm when i move them to 100 gallon tank in a week or 2.

I have a 100 gallon tank that i keep regular community fish in and have had several of them for more than 2 years. So im not completly new to the fish scene but I am to the RBP scene.

Thanks guys!

Gary


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

sorry but u will have 2 wait for the experts on this 1, i normally do round about 25% water change every week and feed them different times and mayb 1 day then miss 2 days or 3days and feed them diff amounts.

how long have u had the 9 in a 30gal and what size are they? this was the first time u had done a water change how long had u left them??


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

2 months
about 2"
I left them?? Not sure what you mean. I did the water change in about 30 min from start to finish. Then withing about 5 hours i lost 2 then about 2 hours later lost one more.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont think a 60% water change would have killed them...., maybe u didnt add enough dechlorinizer...


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

I added 15ml - per tetra 5ml for every 10 gallons, can you add to much do you sugest me adding more?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Did the new water match temp of the tank water?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


I added what tetra said to add 15ml for 30 gallons.

Do you think i shold add more??


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gary said:


> Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


I added what tetra said to add 15ml for 30 gallons.

Do you think i shold add more??
[/quote]
Are you talking about tetra aquasafe?


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


I added what tetra said to add 15ml for 30 gallons.

Do you think i shold add more??
[/quote]
Are you talking about tetra aquasafe?
[/quote]

Yes Aquasafe and Blackwater Extract. Same as my original setup. I also have Tetra Easy Ballance but i have not used it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Gary said:


> Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


I added what tetra said to add 15ml for 30 gallons.

Do you think i shold add more??
[/quote]
Are you talking about tetra aquasafe?
[/quote]

Yes Aquasafe and Blackwater Extract.
[/quote]
It's actually 10ml for 20 gallons..go ahead and add a bit more..you can overdose aquasafe with no problems..


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i thought aquasafe was only a bacteria addative to help cycle the tank when u start not dechlorineizer i add 2x the amount it says too mine says 5 drops per gallon i add 10 never had any problems sounds like chlorine poisoning to me








sorry about your loss


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Often I do 100% waterchange with no problems..did you add enough water conditioner, because usually when I do a 100 % change I add more than enough conditionar..but only with this big of a water change..most water conditionars you can overdose with no problems.


I added what tetra said to add 15ml for 30 gallons.

Do you think i shold add more??
[/quote]
Are you talking about tetra aquasafe?
[/quote]

Yes Aquasafe and Blackwater Extract.
[/quote]
It's actually 10ml for 20 gallons..go ahead and add a bit more..you can overdose aquasafe with no problems..
[/quote]

5ml for every 10 gallons would be 5X3= 15ml right







I will go ahead and add +10 ml just to make sure!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i also use a thermometer to make the new water the same as the old as to not put them into shock


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

humpy_3 said:


> i thought aquasafe was only a bacteria addative to help cycle the tank when u start not dechlorineizer i add 2x the amount it says too mine says 5 drops per gallon i add 10 never had any problems sounds like chlorine poisoning to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Tetra:
AquaSafe® makes tap water safe for your fish by neutralizing chlorine and heavy metals present in municipal water supplies. AquaSafe® also neutralizes chloramines by breaking down the bond between chlorine and ammonia while reducing both fish-toxic chlorine and ammonia components. In addition, AquaSafe® provides slime coating to help wounds heal and protect fish from abrasions


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I always turn off my filters during water changes after I learned the hard way. I would add the water and then the aquasafe but by the time the water was made safe it killed my good bateria in the filter and I was running with no bacteria causing my tank to cycle and I kill one fish.


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

i did do a compete filter change so the only old water left was the %40 or so that did not get changed.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> *i did do a compete filter change * so the only old water left was the %40 or so that did not get changed.


thats probably ur problem....


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Gary said:


> i did do a compete filter change so the only old water left was the %40 or so that did not get changed.


you probably killed all the beneficial bacteria in your filter


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

Got up this morning and now only have 2 left, I feel so bad.... I am a murderer


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ok i have a 30 gallon tank that will soon be replaced with a 100 gallon for my 9 RBP. I did about a %60 water change today and added Black water and standard make water safe treatment. In about 7 hours i have lost 3 of 9 RBP that are about 2 months old. To be perfectly honest this is my first water change since i got them. After more extensive reading I see most people do about a %30 weakly.
> 
> The 6 that are left appear to be doing fine and seem much more active like when i got them. The ones that died showed some tale fine nips but no bites on other parts of bodies. I alternate feed from 2 times a day to one a day every other day as they appeared to be leaving food when i was feeding 2 times a day every day.
> 
> ...


yo man you were perfectly honest 
about this being your first water change in 2 months .........
there 2 inches times 9 in a 30 gal................
i would say they died from the ammonia shock
2 months and your ammonia was prolly off the charts
when you canged the water 
the lack of ammonia coulda killed them
ive had a fish get swim bladder disease , ick ,, fungus
and death from this b4
ive cleaned/ mantianed fish tanks for a job a while back
my buddy whos still doing this tells me all the stories still
water changes are good 
20-30% a week 
shoot i can see/tell a diffrence in my fish from no water change 
werent they sluggish mopey and just scared??????


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

yes very inactive unlike when i first got them they stoped eating as much. I did check the amonia after the clean and it was slightly high so i lowered it probally made things work







I have learned the hard way.

Any sugestions on setting up my 100 gallon when i get it shortly as far as preping the tank if the 2 i have live? I am planning on using 2 fluval 404 filters so i will be double the filteration of a normal tank moving over 600 gallons a hour. I had the 30 gallon with a filter rated for 50. Should i run the 100 for a while empty then add the 2 living fish and order more? 
Thanks


----------



## ike609 (Feb 20, 2006)

*My 2 Survivor's!!*


----------

